# DBOL & TEST E Cycle LOG



## TeeM4242 (Apr 17, 2014)

Alright so Ive been wanting to start a log just havent gotten to it but im on day 11 of my DBOl and TEST E first time cycle.

Stats before cycle 5'11 194
Stats on Day 11 205 lbs

Dbol 50mg ED
Test 250 Monday and Thursday

I didnt want to start taking 50 mg till next week but i got too anxious  because 30 mg a day wasn't giving me anything to cry home about. Its  weird because i feel the side effects of the dbol but their minor  effects. Im not really hungary like people say. And i haven't put on any  strength gains yet and thats alarming me. Im thinking the DBOl is  either under dosed or itrs not dbol. ITS A UGL BUT FROM A RELIABLE  SOURCE. The pumps have been great and have put on about 10 lbs but  that's obviously water. I thought i would be getting stronger at this  point....i was wondering if i should be eating more? Im eating 6 meals a  day AVG 50 Grams of protein 20 grams of  fat and 50 grams of carbs.  Drinking at least a gallon of water as well. Taking 5 grams of creatine  monohydrate as well.

I do feel that my libido has gone up ALOT and for negative side effects  maybe a pimple or two and slight back bumps....on leg day last week  though it felt like someone was repeatably stabbing my in the back Lol.

Im just dieing to get stronger and so far nothing yet! I have chest  tonight and plan on setting a PR HOPEFULLY. im gonna start updating the  log now!


----------



## satisfaction1822 (May 2, 2014)

Subbed in for gainz


----------



## raysd21 (May 2, 2014)

Are you breaking your dbol doses into 2 times a day?  Try taking it on an empty stomach to really see if you feel anything.  11 days is pretty early to tell but the dbol does seem suspect.  You should get some pretty good strength gains right away.  Also try doing like a 5x5 routine for a few weeks that will really tell you if you're strength is up.  Plus it might give your muscles a nice shock that it needs.  Good luck.


----------



## satisfaction1822 (May 2, 2014)

Agreed, split it 25/25, i felt the strength gains within days and the weight came in about a week


----------

